# Coopers bottle yeast



## jimmyfozzers (15/2/13)

Has anyone else noticed that this is a fast worker? Put down a 1038 brew on Wednesday night at 17 C and less than 48 hours later it's already at 1013! I pitched about 300ml of trub slurry from my previous brew. Not complaining, but thought it would be a bit slower than that at 17 C...


----------



## Diesel80 (15/2/13)

yes. its an animal of a yeast in good quantities. good krausen!

Cheers
D80


----------



## jimmyfozzers (16/2/13)

Yeah I reckon the krausen was about an inch. Starting to die down now after 72 hours.


----------



## Jacksporadic (21/2/13)

I agree just completed a brew using this yeast it is very fast.


----------



## hoppy2B (3/3/13)

I agree, and it flocs well too.


----------



## lael (3/3/13)

jimmyfozzers said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this is a fast worker? Put down a 1038 brew on Wednesday night at 17 C and less than 48 hours later it's already at 1013! I pitched about 300ml of trub slurry from my previous brew. Not complaining, but thought it would be a bit slower than that at 17 C...


Which bottle did you harvest from?


----------



## jimmyfozzers (3/3/13)

It was a longneck of Coopers pale.


----------



## lael (3/3/13)

sweet! anyone know if the sparkling ale / pale are the same yeast? Think I might try harvesting that one this week!


----------



## jimmyfozzers (3/3/13)

Yeah it is the same. Apparently the yeast in pale ale will be in better shape than the sparkling, due to the lower alcohol content. Best of luck with it, any questions just yell.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/3/13)

Hey jimmy, I'm reculturing a CPA yeast at the moment. I used the yeast from 6 stubbies into 600ml starter with 60g DME.

Boiled for 10 min, cooled to 24 deg, pitched the yeasty dregs, fermenting at 19 deg for 5 days, (took 2 days before any visible activity). I've given it regular swirls.

Few questions.

At what point do you reckon would be the best to pitch into my brew? While it's active or wait until it's done?

Also, do I give the starter a big swirl to get the sediment off the bottom and then tip the whole starter in?

My starter is in a PET bottle and the sediment is sitting pretty tight on the bottom.

How long can I store the starter for?

I'm a slightly concerned that I used too much yeasty dregness :huh: in my starter, is that possible?

Appreciation for your help is given in advance.  

Nice beard BTW.


----------



## yum beer (3/3/13)

lael said:


> sweet! anyone know if the sparkling ale / pale are the same yeast? Think I might try harvesting that one this week!


Don't know if its the same, the coopers site...somewhere on there states that the sparkling ale yeast is not recommended for reculturing.
From my own experience thay are definetly different yeast..I cant stand the yeast mixed in a PA but cant drink a SA without it...


----------



## jimmyfozzers (3/3/13)

Hi, I should preface this by saying I'm by no means an expert on this. In fact, I've done it a grand total of once! However, it did seem to work ok as I'm sat drinking a homebrew Coopers Pale as I type 



Black Devil Dog said:


> Hey jimmy, I'm reculturing a CPA yeast at the moment. I used the yeast from 6 stubbies into 600ml starter with 60g DME.
> 
> Boiled for 10 min, cooled to 24 deg, pitched the yeasty dregs, fermenting at 19 deg for 5 days, (took 2 days before any visible activity). I've given it regular swirls.


This is exactly the method I used.



> Few questions.
> 
> At what point do you reckon would be the best to pitch into my brew? While it's active or wait until it's done?


I waited until it was done and the krausen had died down, just to make sure I had as much yeast as possible. Although I'm sure it would work either way.



> Also, do I give the starter a big swirl to get the sediment off the bottom and then tip the whole starter in?


I would put it in the fridge overnight to get all the yeast out of suspension, then pour away the wort, leaving just the yeast and a bit of wort, let it get back up to room temperature, then swirl the buggery out of it before pitching.



> My starter is in a PET bottle and the sediment is sitting pretty tight on the bottom.


That's ok, it will come back into suspension with a bit of swirling. I used an old soda water bottle and thought the yeast was never going to get out of the dimply 'feet', but it did.



> How long can I store the starter for?


I have heard people say a week or so in the fridge, but would use it as soon as possible to minimise chances of infection.



> I'm a slightly concerned that I used too much yeasty dregness :huh: in my starter, is that possible?


Nah, all good! The more the better! The other thing you might want to consider is stepping the starter up to 1.5 litres. I just split the yeast into two soda water bottles with fresh wort.



> Nice beard BTW.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (3/3/13)

yum beer said:


> Don't know if its the same, the coopers site...somewhere on there states that the sparkling ale yeast is not recommended for reculturing.
> From my own experience thay are definetly different yeast..I cant stand the yeast mixed in a PA but cant drink a SA without it...


Probably because the alcohol content of the SA numbs your taste buds, so you can't taste the yeasty goodness!

I've read numerous places, including the Coopers forums, that it's the same yeast. They just recommend using either Mild or Pale ales as the yeast should be healthier.


----------



## yum beer (4/3/13)

jimmyfozzers said:


> Probably because the alcohol content of the SA numbs your taste buds, so you can't taste the yeasty goodness!
> 
> I've read numerous places, including the Coopers forums, that it's the same yeast. They just recommend using either Mild or Pale ales as the yeast should be healthier.


Quite possible, either way doesn't matter because I wouldn't have yeast left from a sparkling.
Anybody that tells you they are the same is only guessing, Coopers are pretty good at keeping the real details close to their chest.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (4/3/13)

yum beer said:


> Quite possible, either way doesn't matter because I wouldn't have yeast left from a sparkling.
> Anybody that tells you they are the same is only guessing, Coopers are pretty good at keeping the real details close to their chest.


This is from PB2 on the Coopers forums (he works for Coopers):




> Coopers, encourage home brewers to use the yeast from naturally conditioned Coopers ales. The same ale strain is used across the range - Mild Ale, Pale Ale, Dark Ale, Sparkling Ale, Best Extra Stout and Extra Strong Vintage Ale.


http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guild/talk-brewing?g=posts&t=1876


----------



## roverfj1200 (4/3/13)

I've used this yeast about 2 or 3 times and found it ferments fast at first 4 or 5 days then takes a week to finish off. I would say that my starter size is on the small side (500ml).

Cheers.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (4/3/13)

roverfj1200 said:


> I've used this yeast about 2 or 3 times and found it ferments fast at first 4 or 5 days then takes a week to finish off. I would say that my starter size is on the small side (500ml).
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah I had a similar thing. Almost a second fermentation a few days after pitching the starter. The first krausen died after about 36 hours, then I got a second one building up over the next few days. I put it down to underpitching and the yeast having to multiply.


----------



## super_simian (5/3/13)

yum beer said:


> Quite possible, either way doesn't matter because I wouldn't have yeast left from a sparkling.
> Anybody that tells you they are the same is only guessing, Coopers are pretty good at keeping the real details close to their chest.


Actually, they are very open about the yeast strain used for their bottle conditioned ales. Anyone who tells you different hasn't done the research  In fact almost all the detail for Coopers ales can be found very easily - do you know what Google is?


----------

